
Ask HN: “Specialist” of HN, could you share your story? - specialdatum
After spending a couple of years working for a small local company as a &quot;jack of all trades&quot;, I&#x27;m now looking into opening a consultancy practice.<p>The way a see it, &quot;successful consultant&quot; =&gt; &quot;specialist&quot;.<p>So this goes to all those &quot;specialist&quot; out there: How did you became one? And how do you market yourself?
======
graphememes
Write blogs / books for marketing.

Becoming one? Out of necessity and interest. Otherwise you'll burn out and not
like the future path you're on.

